# Spine-tingling drama (no bugs, i swear) & Memorial service



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Photos of my hedgehogs doing movie & television role auditions and proving that they are versatile actors.

Hedgie #1 A retake of Titanic's infamous hand on the glass scene (Parental Guidance! Lol)










Hedgie #2 baby siblings' adaptation of Sleepless in Seattle: Infant Edition










Hedgie #3 Sonic the Hedgehog 2014 Live Action










Hedgie #4 Game of Thrones: Battle of the Ceramic Throne!










Hedgie #5 Auditioning for the role of Dracula










And cut!! You all suck except you Dracula. That was a...spooktacular performance!! Almost real *bites nails*

[Meet the Director: Tasha]










In loving memory of Mr.Dumplings (2004-2011)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, these are adorable!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

abbys said:


> Haha, these are adorable!!


Haha aren't they all? Hedgehogs, i mean. Such divas in the making


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Love this!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> Love this!!


Thanks! Your petunia looks like she has star power, she should star in a role as well haha


----------

